# baby boy



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

commission for a new client,, hope she will be happy with the result


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Stanya, if they are not happy with this...there is something wrong. You are an artist after my own heart...the eyes are captured and are so captivating. along with the lightness of the hair. Your composition and flow with the triangulation of the eyes and mouth is stunningly beautiful. Very nicely done indeed...


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

thank you George,, they do like it, so im glad, thank you also for ur compliment I do appreciate it


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

Stanya, I have been working (diligently) on drawing,if I can come close to 75% of the quality of your work I will be happy. Your drawings are amazing.


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

thank joe,, it only takes practice and practice,,as I got recently a lot of commissions every new picture is a new challenge and more learnings and practice,,so just keep up the work and u will get the result sooner then u would expect


----------

